# WSJ article on shift from ereaders to tablets



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Just saw the article about the shift from ereaders to tablets. The headline is, of course, about whether or not the ereader revolution is over.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323874204578219834160573010.html

"...tastes and technology have moved on. People haven't stopped reading. They are just increasingly likely to read e-books on tablets rather than e-readers, according to a recent Pew Research Center report. The polling firm found that 23% of Americans said they had read e-books in 2012, compared with 16% in 2011."


----------



## vizzle (Jan 14, 2013)

I personally don't know how people can stand reading on tablets, it hurts my eyes. I love the paper-screen that Kindles have.

But yea, as long as they're still reading I don't see a problem


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it's only natural that tablet sales have increased. Prices are going down. Screens are better. They're getting more and more lightweight. Plus, people use them for many things other than reading, so it's a more multi-use technology. Still, even though I love my Kindle Fire, I found that it became tedious to read on it for too long. Especially in bed at night when it started to feel very heavy .

I just got a Kindle Paperwhite and I love it! I don't mind having both a tablet AND and an ereader. I would guess most people who read a lot probably will just get both and use them in different ways. Those who only read occasionally will probably happily read on their tablets. 

It's encouraging to see the number of people reading ebooks went up. I agree that as long as people keep reading, I'm happy no matter what device they're using.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

This is anecdotal rather than research based, but I think more people read on their phones than on tablets.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I like reading on my Kindle best, too. Phone's too small and the battery dies too quickly. Don't have a tablet.

Here's another article about how people are so happy with their ereaders that they're not upgrading. I fall into this category, I'm afraid.  The author seems to think the lack of upgrading will cause developers to pull back on making new ereaders. Somehow I don't see that happening with Amazon...

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2013/01/08/ereader-sales-slow-are-you-upgrading/


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Sara Rosett said:


> I like reading on my Kindle best, too. Phone's too small and the battery dies too quickly. Don't have a tablet.
> 
> Here's another article about how people are so happy with their ereaders that they're not upgrading. I fall into this category, I'm afraid.  The author seems to think the lack of upgrading will cause developers to pull back on making new ereaders. Somehow I don't see that happening with Amazon...
> 
> http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2013/01/08/ereader-sales-slow-are-you-upgrading/


If ereaders don't hop onto the technological treadmill with constantly "upgraded" versions that sport more bells and whistles at the cost of usability, it's OK by me. How long has it been since the venerable #2 pencil was upgraded? Sales don't have to go up every quarter. It's OK for ereaders to find a market level and sit there.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> "It's OK for ereaders to find a market level and sit there."


That level would have to be high enough that content producers would continue to make compatible products, and reader manufacturers could make money.

Ereading systems are pretty primitive today. I'd expect them to take advantage of the power offered by tablets to add more functions. I acknowledge current software works fine for fiction, but it's not nearly as good for nonfiction.

As Mark says below, it doesn't much matter if eReaders add functions and become tablets, or tablets offer eReading functions. The end point is still a tablet regardless of the label.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't forget the ereaders are quickly becoming more tablet-like as time goes on. For some, the line already is blurred.

As for anecdotal info, one of my wife's clients today bemoaned the death of her 3-year-old Kindle. When I asked if she plans to replace it, she said there was no need to since she could access all her books on her iPad.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Don't forget the ereaders are quickly becoming more tablet-like as time goes on.


So heavier, more expensive, shorter battery life, no buttons to change page and harder to read on because of the backlit screen?

The problem with the e-ink Kindle is that it's hard to beat until the screen or battery technology improves significantly; most of its failings are due to poor software, not poor hardware. So there's no upgrade treadmill as there is with tablets.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

A dedicated e-reader is an item of interest primarily to hardcore readers with more than average disposable income. I think we all have ours and we don't need to upgrade unless something changes significantly. I bought a PaperWhite to replace my Kindle 2, but that was because my lifestyle changed and instead of reading in bed with a lamp, most of my reading is now in a room without direct light.

If you read a book once every month or two, I can't imagine buying an e-ink device is really a great investment. A few years ago these folks were reading paper books. Now they've bought a tablet for some other reason and they're buying ebooks on it. 

Eventually we'll probably see these two devices slowly converge on each other as e-ink becomes more powerful and tablets become lighter and easier on the eyes.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> "So heavier, more expensive, shorter battery life, no buttons to change page and harder to read on because of the backlit screen?"


Could be. Consumers will vote with their wallets.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Katie Elle said:


> A dedicated e-reader is an item of interest primarily to hardcore readers with more than average disposable income.


But my Kindle cost a third as much as my Android tablet and a fraction as much as a trendy smart phone. For a hardcore reader with less than average disposable income it's a very good deal.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Kindle at home but I always read on my tablet (a Kindle Fire). The reason is that I can do other things on the Fire too, so I only have to carry one device around rather than a dedicated reader for e-books and another device for other things. I can see people who have tablets using them to read and thinking they don't need to buy an e-reader too. It makes sense that as more tablets are sold, less dedicated e-readers will be sold. However, the market for e-books should grow regardless of the reading devices.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> If ereaders don't hop onto the technological treadmill with constantly "upgraded" versions that sport more bells and whistles at the cost of usability, it's OK by me. How long has it been since the venerable #2 pencil was upgraded? Sales don't have to go up every quarter. It's OK for ereaders to find a market level and sit there.


Agree. I'm going to upgrade my eReader to a paperwhite this year, but constant upgrades aren't needed and it's pretty clear that ereader customers aren't going to go for them. This looks like it will be a market with steady sales although they are still growing just not at the rate they were a year or so ago. It is the heavy readers who buy ereaders and there are a limited number of us.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

I'd like a tablet for reading news sites and keeping up with things like Kindle Boards, but someone will have to pry my Kindle from my cold, dead hands before I'll give up reading books on it. I hate reading books on a backlit screen. When ereaders first came out, I immediately dismissed them because I thought it would be like reading from a computer screen. Until tablets can also incorporate eink, I'll be sticking with my dedicated ereader for books.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

As more people shift to tablets as their primary non-mobile computing device, i expect this to eat into ereader usage, but Amazon (and others) have embraced the multi-platform approach. As long as people keep reading long-form stories, i don't feel concerned. 

I personally really enjoy reading on my iPhone. My books are always in my pocket wherever i go. My biggest complaint is the reflectiveness of the front glass, which makes it difficult when in a room with bright overhead lights.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think people are shifting from e-readers to tablets. The article says that people don't feel all that inclined to upgrade their e-reader. On the other hand, it seems that tablet users are more inclined to upgrade. Kindleboards isn't representative of the population as a whole, since it represents the most enthusiastic users of e-books. But among these most enthusiastic users there is a lot of comments like "It's tempting, but I'll wait until my current e-reader breaks." This is somewhat unusual for technology. If this were an iPhone forum, I believe that there would be less reticence toward upgrading.

I also do not believe that the growth in the tablet market is being driven by e-books. With tablets, e-books are just one application among many. The article compares the price of the lowest-priced Kindle Fire to the highest-priced Kindle e-reader. A better comparison would be comparing the lowest-priced Kindle Fire to the lowest price Kindle e-reader, which is about $90. Not chump change. The article does make this comparison, but it is way down at the bottom.

Amazon's not really in the device business, they are in the book business. As long as there are people who want an e-ink reader, Amazon will supply one. If they don't, someone else will.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think e-readers will disappear, or at least not fast.  After all, we still have print books.  

As for e-readers vs tablets, I personally like the size and ink technology of the basic Kindle for reading long books. The Kindle is lighter in weight than my Nexus 7, and it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I will not consider a tablet as my primary reader until the battery life approaches that of my Kindle. And I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I resisted getting a kindle for a long time. I had the kindle app on my laptop, desktop and iphone. I shocked myself by actually reading the book I downloaded onto my iphone...I thought I'd hate it and it would be ridiculous...nope, loved it.  

Then I got an iPad and got the kindle app on that, but after three weeks realized the only thing I was actually using the iPad for was reading on the free kindle app. So, I returned the iPad for a MacAir that I love more than any laptop I've ever had...I'd gotten the iPad for work and it just isn't robust enough to do what I need it to do. But it made me want a kindle because I liked reading on iPad. 

First kindle got returned because the screen was too dim, that's the original version. I'm just too used to reading on backlit screens, couldn't get used to the darkness of that. But, traded it for the Paperwhite am in mad love and reading more books than ever. I like the feel of it, it's much brighter and you can adjust the brightness. It's also much lighter than an iPad.

I can see why sales might be down as more people are reading on iPads as well and other tablets, but once you get a kindle you like there's no real reason to upgrade yet. I don't think it matters all that much to Amazon though. They are not making a ton of money on the kindles from what I understand, they just want people buying the ebooks, which is why they give out the free kindle apps. Amazon is sharp that way.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Katie Elle said:


> A dedicated e-reader is an item of interest primarily to hardcore readers with more than average disposable income. I think we all have ours and we don't need to upgrade unless something changes significantly. I bought a PaperWhite to replace my Kindle 2, but that was because my lifestyle changed and instead of reading in bed with a lamp, most of my reading is now in a room without direct light.
> 
> If you read a book once every month or two, I can't imagine buying an e-ink device is really a great investment. A few years ago these folks were reading paper books. Now they've bought a tablet for some other reason and they're buying ebooks on it.


After reading the other day that the average person over 16 yrs old reads a miniscule number of books a year, I couldn't agree more that folks like that see reading a book as a lower priority than the main reason for their tablet. When I went to buy my first Kindle, my stepson asked why didn't I just bite the bullet and get an iPad. I told him all I really want to do is r-e-a-d. Don't want to watch movies, don't want to play games. Don't need no stinkin' apps. Just read.

I am 100% happy with having a Paperwhite, which I only upgraded so that I could have some light (and SO much better than anything backlit) and get rid of that horrible keyboard. Don't plan on upgrading to anything else. Reading on a tablet (or a phone) would only be something I'd do if my Kindle wasn't handy.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

vizzle said:


> I personally don't know how people can stand reading on tablets, it hurts my eyes. I love the paper-screen that Kindles have.


Everyone's eyes are different. And most people aren't reading for hours and hours on end every day like a lot of people on sites like this.

I love my Paperwhite, but more for the size and lightweight vs. my iPad 2 than needing the e-ink screen. So I do most of my novel reading on it--but usually that's only a chapter or two before sleeping as reading isn't anywhere near my top hobby. I do a lot of reading for work on my iPad (pdfs of scholarly journal articles mainly) and it doesn't bother my eyes. But that may different if I wanted to read for hours and hours consecutively. But that's a very rare event for me.

And as others have noted, for the average person a Tablet makes a lot more sense than a dedicated reader as they don't read enough to justify owning the latter. But they can read a few books there and there on their tablets that they bought primarily for things like net surfing, e-mail, watching videos, using apps etc.

But there's no reason to fret. There's a big enough market of avid readers that I don't see dedicated e-reader devices going away anytime soon. Maybe once there are screens like Mirasol etc. that can switch between an LCD like mode and an e-ink like mode well and cheaply we'll see pure ereaders go away and be replaced by cheap 7" tablets with such screens. But until then (and maybe even after that) there's plenty of room for tablets and ereaders in the market.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't stand reading on my tablet; it hurts my eyes.  Same with my Fire-- I use that primarily for travel so I don't have to take a laptop along; if it gets lost or damaged, its not going to be $900 to replace the Fire. 

When I want to sit down and read, I choose a Kindle.  It feels more personal to me, and I can read for long periods without eye strain.  It's light, and with a good cover feels much like a real book.  There's no comparison.

People with e-readers tend to be content with the one they have until it dies.  There's really no need to replace them to keep up with new technology.  Also, an average person may sit down to read for only a few minutes a day-- when waiting to pick up kids from school, or for a few minutes before bed.  Reading on a phone or tablet for those situations is a lot more practical for some.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SilverMaple said:


> People with e-readers tend to be content with the one they have until it dies. There's really no need to replace them to keep up with new technology.


No need, maybe, but there are many of us here who have had, and maybe still have, multiple readers. We liked the one we got the first time, and wanted the newest model as they came out. There has been some variation in features, after all.

The older units are passed on to friends and relatives, or sold, or just kept as backups and as devices to lend.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, I've had a K1, K2, K3 and now Paperwhite.  None broke, all are still being used by someone.

The K1 I just never liked much--hated the shape, rubber back, scroll wheel and big page turn button I constantly bumped accidentally. No offense to anyone who loves their K1s, but it was the worst designed gadget I've ever bought. Only got it as I found one cheap on Craigslist around the K2 launch.  So I jumped on a deal on a refurbed K2 when I got the chance and passed the K1 on to my g/f at the time who still has it.

The K3 upgrade was mainly a result of my parents being interested in the Kindle, so I gave the K2 to them and got my self a K3.  The new pearl screen was the big selling point as I was never a fan of how gray first gen e-inks screens were.  Being smaller, thinner and lighter was nice to.

Finally, the PW was the biggest no brainer upgrade of any of them for me.  I'd never been a fan of drag e-ink screens as noted above, and hated having to use clip on lights or lighted covers and dealing with glare etc.  I often read in dimmer lighting conditions, so a lit screen had long been a wish of mine--and had often led me to read on my iPad 2 instead of my Kindles.  Also nice to ditch the keyboard that I never used and get an even smaller device.

For now, I think I'm set as I'm very happy with the PW screen and light.  I don't have near the gripes with it that I did with past devices so I doubt I'll upgrade to the next model this time.  Barring breaking the device, I'll probably stick with it until some of those dual mode tablets I talked about above are out and affordable.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

vizzle said:


> I personally don't know how people can stand reading on tablets, it hurts my eyes. I love the paper-screen that Kindles have.
> 
> But yea, as long as they're still reading I don't see a problem


I thought the same thing until I got my iPad Mini. Now I rarely pick up my eInk Kindle. I read on the Mini almost exclusively. I do wish they'd improve the Kindle apps though (well, all the apps that are attached to stores like Nook, Kobo, Sony, etc). The "independent" apps are so much nicer. You can customize them to look like an eInk screen - dark gray print on a lighter gray background - which I like much better than the sepia on the Kindle app. And I love the night mode for reading in bed. I read on my Fire HD too, but I like the slightly bigger screen of the Mini - makes for fewer page turns.

I do suspect they keep the Kindle app as is so that folks will keep buying Kindles - a gateway drug of sorts.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I read on both.  I have a iPad,kindle with specials and a kindle fire.  Will get my replacement fire tomorrow because it came while using the bathroom.  I have no problem reading on any of the three.  Prefer the fire because it is lighter than the iPad and easy to slip in ay purse and go.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

People can shift all they want. If there are no more e-ink or equivalent display readers out there, I can't read anymore. Its as simple as that. I love my Fire HD, but I cannot read a fiction novel on it. After 10 minutes my eyes start watering. Trying to read lines of text on a backlit device, no matter how low the light is set, just doesn't work for me. 
I tried reading of an iphone, same issue. Ipad, same issue. 
The Fire is my play and media consumption device. 

Battery life, weight is all nice. But for me its about one thing, can I read on it. I didn't read any books before I got my first Kindle for a couple of years or so. None. I read 190 the first full year with it. Without e-ink, it would not have happened for me. 

So I of course hope there will always be a e-ink kindle, or I will be very very sad and depressed. I can't imagine my world anymore without reading. 

And I still have my K1, it still works and for me it was the best ergonomically designed out of all the kindles. I know many hated it, but the shape fit so much better in my hands than a totally flat and thin device. It was so comfortable and I loved loved the large page button. And the magic scroll.  . 
But the screen now looks so dingy compared to the K3 and the PW. 

I guess I just don't understand these articles where its always either or. How about both. Tablet and ereader. Sometimes a dedicated device or object just does a better job. I still have a calculator and I still have a toaster.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I guess I just don't understand these articles where its always either or. How about both. Tablet and ereader. Sometimes a dedicated device or object just does a better job. I still have a calculator and I still have a toaster.


These articles are really just talking about what's successful in the mainstream. Tablets and e-readers can co-exist. But dedicated e-readers will become more and more of a niche market device as tablet prices continue to drop as the vast majority of people don't read enough to be interested in a dedicated reader. That's really all they're saying. That e-reader sales will slow and become more of a niche item--not that they'll totally cease to exist.

But that's moot for people who prefer/need e-ink as who cares if it's a niche market item as long as its available for you to purchase? And it always will be--at least until there's screen tech that can do both LCD and e-ink like modes equally well at low cost.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> someone will have to pry my Kindle from my cold, dead hands before I'll give up reading books on it.


My thoughts exactly. I cannot read from a backlit screen very long. My eyes tire. I will never replace my Kindle with a tablet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The LCD vs. eInk subject has been pretty well beat to death here over the last few years. Whatever gets people reading has my vote. I have no problem reading on my Nexus 7 for extended periods. I spent quite some time adjusting the backlight, text, and background/foreground until I found it comfortable to read. My iPad is just too big and heavy to use as an ereader.

But I still prefer reading on my Kindle 3 because it just looks more pleasing to me (if you can ignore the bare-bones software Amazon uses).

Mike


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I think the next big eInk stimulus will be color displays. I doubt they'll ever be as bright or saturated as LCDs but I'd like to see illustrations in books, even if they were more like the old comic books intensity than current table screens.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> That's really all they're saying. That e-reader sales will slow and become more of a niche item--not that they'll totally cease to exist.


They won't totally cease to exist, you are right. And most models can be repaired.

The long-term problem is infrastructure. At some point, new books probably won't work on the early Kindles. Could be 2 years, could be 20 years, we don't know.

And at some point, newspaper and magazine support will likely be dropped. This is the main reason I stopped using Palm PDA's.

If you only want to read text documents without DRM, I think you will still be able to use eInk devices for many decades to come. But Amazon wants to sell a broader range of content than that, so I wouldn't count on them continuing to manufacture video-unfriendly devices in the long-term.

While on a retro forever thread: About ten days ago I ordered a replacement/spare white "Amazon Kindle Keyboard 4GB, Wi-Fi + 3G (Unlocked)" from eBay for $49.99, with free shipping in the US. It was marketed as used, but mine looks new. The same vendor now has them in graphite. YMMV.

.


----------



## bobdiya (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry, but unless someone can hand me a tablet that allows me to read books for weeks on end without a charge, I am not interested.  I do quite a bit of Third World travel and access to electricity isn't always easy to come by.

-Bob


----------



## marywallace (Feb 8, 2013)

I think tablets do so much more.  i read on my ipad, thru kindle, ibooks, while listening to music and can take a break, surf the web, check my emails, do business.  I adore my kindle but prefer my kindle app...  and it's easier to travel with one machine.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

We own a Ipad 3. Here is how our usage breaks out...

Reading: Ipad 0% PW's 100%
Games: Ipad 95% PW's  5%

And the desktops for most everything else. My wife also carries a Ipod touch to play Hearts on when she is not reading the PW.

Edit: I do check Amazon package delivery's, check stock prices and post sometimes to Kindle Boards on the Ipad also.


----------



## higgsbroson (Feb 7, 2013)

I only use my tablet to read image-heavy pdf ebooks. 
For lightweight reading, I use my kindle. 


I do a lot of lightweight reading than heavy reading, so it's only natural that I use my kindle more. 

I can't understand how people can use tablets as their primary reading device; It fatigues the eyes, there are too many distractions like internet, games, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

higgsbroson said:


> I only use my tablet to read image-heavy pdf ebooks.
> For lightweight reading, I use my kindle.
> 
> I do a lot of lightweight reading than heavy reading, so it's only natural that I use my kindle more.
> ...


Not everyone's eyes are fatigued by a backlit screen. I use my primary tablet (an Ipad) all day long without eye strain.

I'll give you the distractions, though!


Betsy


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not everyone's eyes are fatigued by a backlit screen. I use my primary tablet (an Ipad) all day long without eye strain.
> 
> I'll give you the distractions, though!
> 
> ...


Neither are mine, I spent hours reading website text on iPad so reading a book on it wouldn't be any different. Not that I ever would, I just don't like how text appears on a backlit screen and reading a book on my iPad wouldn't be the enjoyable immersive experience I get from paper or the different experience of e-ink.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't notice eye fatigue on my tablets, but I still prefer to read on the PW or basic Kindle.  Mostly because of the weight, I think.  

Still, if I was going some where and I could only take ONE device. . .it would be one of the tablets, probably the Fire HD7 that allowed for the most versatility in the smallest package.  

OR, if I knew I'd need my OWN connection to the outside world, the Fire HD8.9 as I have the one with the 4G plan.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I do find that the eink screens are easier on the eyes, but the biggest reasons I don't use my tablets to read are the weight and the battery life. Also, there isn't anyway to organize your collections on tablets, so that makes it too difficult for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> Also, there isn't anyway to organize your collections on tablets,


Not always. My books are organized by multiple categories on my Nexus 7. I don't use the Kindle app on the Nexus, though. I use a 3rd party reader that has many more features then the Kindle app.

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love my Kindle Fire HD 7" for email, web, and apps, but for reading, I've always preferred my Kindle e-ink readers. The only exception is for books that have color illustrations.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Not always. My books are organized by multiple categories on my Nexus 7. I don't use the Kindle app on the Nexus, though. I use a 3rd party reader that has many more features then the Kindle app.
> 
> Mike


What's the name of that reader and where can I get it?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

musclehead said:


> What's the name of that reader and where can I get it?


There are at least three Android ereader apps that have ways of keeping things in collections or tagging items. None of them will handle DRM mobi books, so you can't read most books from Amazon on them as is.

The most popular reader for Android is Aldiko. Aldiko allows sorting by Tags and Collections. Tags are non-editable (set through Calibre or the like), Collections can be added and edited directly in Aldiko. Aldiko reads ePub and PDF, won't read mobi files at all. A third party app adds sync between Android devices, but the devices have to be rooted.

A second app that allow sorting by collections is a new one, Montano. I haven't had much time to give it a good look, but it has both Tags and Collections, with user-editable Collections. It has syncing ability, but you have to buy a subscription to their server.  It does not read mobi files, just ePub and PDF.

The Moon+ reader is the one I use, even though it doesn't have Tags or Collections that can be edited within the app. It does read non-DRM mobi and can sync between Android devices using Dropbox. The syncing is why I chose this one, otherwise I would likely use Aldiko.

All these are available from the Google app store for a modest price (and with free 'Lite' versions, I recall).

Mike


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks mike, I'll check these out.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

Newbie here....I know this is an older topic, but I enjoyed the thread.

I never thought I would want another Kindle (had keyboard) but when I saw the Paperwhite I was hooked.  I still like my original, but this one is just wonderful.  I also have a tablet, but I would rather read on my Kindle than on anything else.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> There are at least three Android ereader apps that have ways of keeping things in collections or tagging items. None of them will handle DRM mobi books, so you can't read most books from Amazon on them as is.
> 
> The most popular reader for Android is Aldiko. Aldiko allows sorting by Tags and Collections. Tags are non-editable (set through Calibre or the like), Collections can be added and edited directly in Aldiko. Aldiko reads ePub and PDF, won't read mobi files at all. A third party app adds sync between Android devices, but the devices have to be rooted.
> 
> ...


Aldiko is my favorite for Android - but syncing has never been that important to me personally. I just page forward when necessary.

Aldiko, Mantano and Moon+ Reader are all also available in the Amazon Android store - they just aren't compatible with the Fire. (Except that they are if you get them from an "unknown source".)


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Grandma Mazur said:


> Newbie here....I know this is an older topic, but I enjoyed the thread.
> 
> I never thought I would want another Kindle (had keyboard) but when I saw the Paperwhite I was hooked. I still like my original, but this one is just wonderful. I also have a tablet, but I would rather read on my Kindle than on anything else.


I don't really care to read on my Kindle Fire HD. I much prefer to read on my e-ink readers. Though the Kindle App on the KFHD is nice, now that it has "time to read". I LOVE time to read. Thinking of selling my Sony simply because it doesn't have that feature.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

My husband and I were just talking about the differences yesterday.  I explained to him that Kindles (not fires) are designed as e-readers and do not really go on the web even though they have wifi or 3G.
Yes there are people that think if something has wifi then it is always connected to the web.
Now I personally have a kobo 1st generation.  I love reading on it outside.  I prefer my kndle fire 7" for reading inside.  I also have a pandigital tablet (8") with Kindle app (and why I got the fire) that I like for playing games and looking up things.  The problem with the tablet is some apps do not work with it.
I do not see needing an iPad.  Oh and I have a laptop.
I do different things on all of them.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Sara Rosett said:


> I like reading on my Kindle best, too. Phone's too small and the battery dies too quickly. Don't have a tablet.
> 
> Here's another article about how people are so happy with their ereaders that they're not upgrading. I fall into this category, I'm afraid.  The author seems to think the lack of upgrading will cause developers to pull back on making new ereaders. Somehow I don't see that happening with Amazon...
> 
> http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2013/01/08/ereader-sales-slow-are-you-upgrading/


I had a Fire. It went to grand daughter. I didn't read on it, but the touch screen was too small for my liking. I don't have a smartphone either. I got a 10" Nexus tablet and really like it. I don't read on it and am still using my K2. I'll continue with it as long as I can. Paperwhite will be my next ereader. I think Amazon will do what it has to to keep sales moving along. I didn't think they would come out with the Fire so I wouldn't be surprised if a phone is next. I thought that getting a Google device would be right on the cutting edge. However, Amazon has a better android app store than Google, IMO. Thankfully, I was able to add my Nexus as a device to Amazon and have access to all the stuff that I had bought before. Gotta love the cloud!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I know this is the Kindle Reader forum, but I'll risk having various objects hurled at me and say, I don't always go away from my house, but when I do, I take my Fire HD. I actually find the back lit screen easier to see. I usually only load the next couple of books, so that's not a problem - wifi is pretty much everywhere now in case I need to download. But there are times when I just don't feel like reading while waiting and that's when the Fire (in my humble opinion) is better than the Kindle; I can play games!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> I know this is the Kindle Reader forum, but I'll risk having various objects hurled at me and say, I don't always go away from my house, but when I do, I take my Fire HD. I actually find the back lit screen easier to see. I usually only load the next couple of books, so that's not a problem - wifi is pretty much everywhere now in case I need to download. But there are times when I just don't feel like reading while waiting and that's when the Fire (in my humble opinion) is better than the Kindle; I can play games!


I'm much the same there. When I travel I take my iPad over my Kindle (though sometimes I'll take both), I often take my Nintendo 3DS XL as well. I'm not nearly the avid reader most are here--really only read a little before sleeping at night (and news papers in the mornings and I prefer those on iPad anyway), so I'm much more drawn to a multi-function device when out and about that I can also read on, rather than my dedicated reader.

So i always have my iPhone with me,and my iPad is my main travel buddy. Still love my Kindle for reading novels in bed or curled up on the couch. But it rarely leaves my house as I just don't do much reading when out around town or on trips.


----------

